# Pro Archer Dave Cousins



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

He uses his right eye. He just lays his nose across the string. It looks weird but it works for him.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

And most pics I've seen him shoot show his left eye closed...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Right eye....both open.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

If Daves put his nose to to string with the xt3500 limbs, his head would tilt back. This allows proper head angle, and lets him shoot the xt3500 limbs comfortably


----------



## asquires2 (Feb 12, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Right eye....both open.


If looks could kill that's a dead target!


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

That is some kind of intent in those eyes!! Concentration!


----------



## HoytShooter83 (Jan 7, 2009)

better yet..... who cares either way?


----------



## Bob Dobalina (Apr 17, 2005)

HoytShooter83 said:


> better yet..... who cares either way?


Obviously someone does. If you don't then skip the thread or simply don't post.

No need to be a tool for no reason.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Brown Hornet & those who replied*

Thanks for your feed back and loved the photos. Sorry it took so long. I live in the country and the internet is in town at the library. I now have my own laptop, but the internet is really slow in the sticks. Thanks again. r302:smile:


----------

